# Online-Fragebogen mit JSP oder Servlet?



## Michaelarban (30. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich soll eine Online-Befragung durchführen. Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ich den Fragebogen mit JSP oder mit Servlet programmieren soll. Weiss da jemand einen Rat?

Der fragebogen soll dynamisch erstellt werden können.

danke


----------



## zehner (2. Mai 2004)

Zwecks Wartung würde ich eindeutig zu JSP raten. So ziemlich alles was direkt mit Dateneingabe und -ausgabe zu tun hat würde ich lieber mit JSPs erledigen. Wenn du dann noch Datenbankzugang oder einen Controller brauchst, das kannst du dann mit dem Servlet erledigen. Aber Servlets mit 10000 out.print () Zeilen macht Gott sei Dank fast niemand mehr.
Such mal hier im Forum nach MVC. Ist vielleicht übertrieben bei nur einem Fragebogen, aber guten Stil sollte man sich gleich angewöhnen, später wird man schlechte Angewohnheiten nur schwer wieder los.


----------



## DP (2. Mai 2004)

tach auch. ich habe sehr lange jsp eingesetzt - bis ich mir velocity angeschaut habe. schau dir das mal an - da kannste auch java-klassen ansprechen, jedoch bleibt die view-komponente problemlos lesbar - nicht wie bei grösseren jsp-seiten. ferner hälst du dich ans mvc-konzept.

grüsse


----------

